

Show HN: Tin Bull, an anonymous discussion board inspired by 2channel and reddit - Skoofoo
http://www.tinbull.com/

======
pavel_lishin
The replies are inconsistent. Sometimes, I'll click on reply and get a view of
a totally different comment than the one I clicked on. Sometimes I'll see the
correct comment, but when I submit a reply, it goes to yet another random
comment.

~~~
Skoofoo
Sorry, there has been difficulty transitioning from SQLite to PostreSQL. It's
fixed now :)

